# Employment as a trader, investor - Where to start?



## Spongle (11 December 2011)

Hi

I've sure I've banged on about this a while ago but thought I'd ask again albeit in more detail.

I am a 30 year old Chemistry major who has just started his degree. I work for a large telco as a diagnostic technician for ADSL broadband services and my mate and I have just bought a $10000 PA system and a truck and have a budding PA hire business in the works (this is unlikely to be profitable but it will eventually pay for itself and besides, we own a stupidly loud sound system which is it's own reward)

I have been a waster for most of my life but I can't party forever and need to find a career that I will enjoy on a technical level.

I have been studying the ins and outs of investment, trading etc. for the better part of a year and while I know bugger all I want to learn more and ideally find some kind of employment; even at the lowest level in this industry. I need an interim career until I get my degree which is a long ways off yet.

I can see there's a lot to learn but I will have no trouble with this stuff. Vector calculus is hard, differential equations are hard... i really can't see this stuff being that complicated (sure there are boffins out there using there math nerdisms to there advantage in this game... power to them)

Sorry not meaning to blow my own trumpet...

Anyway how can I get a start in this industry? Being a 2nd year undergrad at 30 with no experience in finance it may be hard to secure something.

What are these employers looking for? Degrees in Finance? Experience in the industry? How can one get a **** kicker job at a place like this with little qualifications??? I just need my foot in the door as once I'm there I'll get the ****kicker job... manipulating interviewers is childsplay hence why I always get any job I go for.

Does anybody have any suggestions? Yeah I know I have to waste my money on a good suit and generally act like someone who cares about money but hey, I'll do what I have to do.

I've done some meagre paper trading and came out way on top everytime.

So how to I get the work??? Testing ADSL lines is a bore... my dream job is far far away.

Any help???


----------

